# Short on funding, roads could return to gravel



## CHamilton (Apr 4, 2013)

Short on funding, roads could return to gravel


> OLYMPIA, Wash. – Drivers will not find an ice cream shop along West Valley Highway South, near the Pacific-Algona border, but drivers there get daily servings of rocky road.
> It is a whiplash-inducing stretch of bumpy, pothole-filled road that runs along Highway 167.
> ...
> King County would like to fix that road and dozens of others, but says the money just is not there because the county is generating less from property and gas taxes. In fact, the county fears that 72 miles of roadway will fail if they are not reconstructed and 35 bridges could close in the next 25 years.
> ...


----------



## oregon pioneer (Apr 4, 2013)

Yup, it's already happened to a couple of roads here. They ground up the failing pavement, and now they grade them once every couple of years (or when needed).


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 4, 2013)

Back to the Future! Wonder where the Tax Money is actually going? Could Corruption be a Factor? :help: "The Shadow Knows!"


----------



## CHamilton (Apr 4, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> Wonder where the Tax Money is actually going? Could Corruption be a Factor?


Jim, possibly, although this is not Illinois Maryland DC New Jersey one of the many other places known for such goings-on. More likely, it's the age-old story that politicians love to fund new projects/buildings/roads because they can get their names on them, but operating and maintaining stuff once built is not sexy.

Right now, the state of Washington's legislature is frantically trying to come up with money to fund schools, because the state Supreme Court has told them they have to. Which means that everything else is going to get cut, since certain people (including our D governor, stupidly) have taken "new revenues" off the table. The only other option would be to cut the tax breaks for companies like Boeing and Microsoft....don't hold your breath.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 4, 2013)

Meanwhile they repave the roads where I live over and over again whether they need it or not.


----------

